# Porp's enclosure thread



## Porp (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah, totally. Just picked up a 4 inch A. Avicularia today. Working on her enclosure.


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 18, 2012)

You have the fever, man! Obviously! 

Look interesting with that custom door there.


----------



## Porp (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't take credit for the design. Many have done this exact design before, but it should be awesome when done. Here's a video of a similar setup from sgtsparkles:

[video=youtube;FqejBn67orQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqejBn67orQ[/video]


----------



## Porp (Mar 18, 2012)

One step closer.


----------



## Porp (Mar 18, 2012)

Another step closer.


----------



## Porp (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah he is the reason I got into T's. He loves them as much as I do. I first used the Greatstuff silicone and cocoa when I was into building paludariums. I made one for my sons fire belly toads when he was 3 (now almost 7) I'll upload pics in a bit. Just finished the newest enclosure (obviously inspired by Robc and sgt sparkles, thanks guys!).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Mar 24, 2012)

As promised, pictures (4yrs old) of my first paludarium. Look closely and you can see one of the toads in the cave.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome job on that door and the end product! How'd you go about cutting the sheet to size, along with the vent holes?
That toad enclosure is too amazing though, i love the pond


----------



## Boatman (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you use to fasten the hinges on the avic enclosure?


----------



## Porp (Apr 5, 2012)

I used rivets. Screws with washers and nuts looked too messy.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

that tank IS pretty cool... i use similar designs myself. i love building them. +1 on the rivet idea too... i agree completely about screws and nuts looking ugly. I DO have one piece of mild criticism tho... you said that enclosure is for an avic right? I would think that cork bark tube would be virtually useless! hope that doesnt come across as rude , because i REALLY dig the tank, just think that THAT tank in particular would be better off for a diff. arboreal like a Psalmo, Pokie, or Lampropelma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porp (Apr 5, 2012)

My wife won't let me have a pokie until the kids are older. Believe it or not the Avicularia spends most of its time on the cork, I know, weird huh?


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

well i stand corrected then... if it aint broke, dont try to fix it i guess

---------- Post added 04-05-2012 at 04:38 PM ----------

is that "latch" magnetized? i like the look of it versus the lock and hasp style.. like the backdrop too.. gonna try somethin similar , but lodge fake plant/vines in it before it sets up.


----------



## Porp (Apr 5, 2012)

Yup it is a magnet latch I bought from lowes for like $1.19. Thanks for the compliments, these setups are fun to build. But it sucks waiting for the "great stuff" and silicone to completely cure. Mine took five days to cure.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

i hear ya... i got a exoterra i gotta do some customizing on.. i wanna do the backdrop BEFORE i glue the acrylic lid on. i have all the time in the world lol... i SAY itll be for one of my avic slings, however they arent even hittin 2" yet so i got plenty of time.. i MAY just use it for an excuse to get a new t. If i DO end up saving it for my versi or deversipes i want to establish live plants in it LONG before introducing the t. All the waiting time may come in handy


----------



## Porp (Apr 5, 2012)

I was in a rush to get this one done as I had a T I unexpectedly picked up locally and had to keep it in an enclosure that was too small. Post pics when you get started, it sounds like it will be nice!


----------



## grayzone (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks.. i surely will... keep us updated with yours... if your putting an avic in there id recommend another slab of cork or a driftwood piece in there as well.. they like lots to climb on and web off of.


----------



## Porp (Apr 9, 2012)

Here's a quick video of my new T cabinet/microclimate. It is solid wood and very well built. I was able to pick it up on craigslist for $40. Painted it with low VOC latex paint, let it cure, and now I have a nice display piece that matches the rest of my furniture.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcE4...jVQa1PpcFN7EWqPC7KeTcI9IQGkWz6D  zKlWVm6mEMQ=

[video=youtube;dcE4CgfX8H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcE4CgfX8H4&feature=plcp&context=C426ffefVDvjVQa1PpcFN7EWqPC7KeTcI9IQGkWz6D  zKlWVm6mEMQ=[/video]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good. Frankly I need to start looking for some kind of cabinet myself, I guess. It's just a space thing and I would really like to have my T's actually somewhere in the living room, much rather than in my bedroom where they are currently. Especially because when home, I usually am in my living, not bedroom. Ah, well...gonna see.


----------



## Porp (Apr 11, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 11, 2012)

THAT is nice.. i like it alot.


----------



## Porp (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Acula said:


> Awesome job on that door and the end product! How'd you go about cutting the sheet to size, along with the vent holes?
> That toad enclosure is too amazing though, i love the pond


Thanks Dr Acula! I cut the plexi by scoring it with a plexi knife and straight edge, then break it over the edge of my bench. Yeah, I really loved that enclosure. I'm considering doing another in the future..

---------- Post added 04-11-2012 at 08:40 PM ----------




grayzone said:


> THAT is nice.. i like it alot.


Thanks Grayzone! It's for my new P. irminia that just arrived today.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 18, 2012)

Already saw it in the video, but wanted to say it does look really nice. Turned out to be quite some work, but certainly worth it for your P. irminia obviously


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 28, 2012)

I am sure this is posted somewhere else, but I was wondering how you managed to get the air vent holes in the plexi without having cracking it? I love the video you posted, but some information on drilling holes for the hinges, and air vents would be great!


----------



## Porp (Apr 28, 2012)

I used a hole saw bit in my drill. I first drilled a small hole with a 1/8" drill bit then went back in with a 1/4" then the hole saw bit. I got the rubber washers for around the screen from my local True Value hardware store for like 35 cents each, cut the screen to size, then siliconed the screen down and placed the washer over the screen. Make sure you clamp the plexiglas down before using the hole saw.


----------

